# New car :-))



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Bought myself a spanking new MR2 today. Took a while but got dealer to drop nearly Â£1900 off the price. Delivered on the 10th of Sept. Can't wait 

So it's goodbye to the van :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Colour combo, spec etc....? 

Have they put power roofs on them yet?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Silver / Red. 12 week wait on the yellow so stuck with good old silver :roll:

Power roof ? - just reach behind and pull it up 8)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Nice one James - congrats. Look forward to seeing it! 

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Well done mate!
When you want it Zymoled let me know.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You won't be going to the next "no ricer" Guildford meet then :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Interesting choice James. Lots of torque to relatively none in exchange for top end zing. I have had a few runs with MR2s and they generally go OK. Surprised you didn't do it at beginning of summer ( I know -what summer? :roll: ) Expecting a warm winter? :wink:

Doesn't Teucer also run an MR2?


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Nice choice mate, just watching this space for the mods!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers all - Mods erm... well i've already ordered a modified intake pipe and lowering springs and i'm sure the hi-fi will need tweaking 

but i'll make the most of what's left of the summer and following Mr Danks example (on some very cold nights coming back from the pub) - will have the roof down at every oportunity 

Gav - will be in touch for the 'treatment' :wink:

Nick - Check out www.my-mr2.com in a few weeks 

Nutts - I'll be at the back with Jampott

James.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Good choice, my mates MR2 has just had a bit of work, turbo, intercooler, nitrous, new management system, exhaust,etc i think it runs about 230bhp without the nitrous, his next step is to modify engine internals so he can run some real boost!!!!

Apparenly the mr2roc.co.uk is a handy resource if you handt found it already.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Congrats from another 'mid-engined car with Toyota engine' owner


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Tis the one with 190 HP NA??

Should be real cool drive and more sporty than a TT.. though we still love ours. We also have the Porker when the urge for purer motoring hits us!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Monique said:


> Tis the one with 190 HP NA??


I didn't/don't think you can get that engine in the MR2. Would be fun though...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Rob - yep 190 isn't in the MR2 - TRD are bringing out a factory approved turbo kit next year so thats an easy 180-190BHP  Could be interesting :twisted:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> Interesting choice James. Lots of torque to relatively none in exchange for top end zing. I have had a few runs with MR2s and they generally go OK. Surprised you didn't do it at beginning of summer ( I know -what summer? :roll: ) Expecting a warm winter? :wink:
> 
> Doesn't Teucer also run an MR2?


Sure do - crackling little car with go-kart handling and more room than you think. I haven't had the top up for months.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So you got a silver with a red interior then? The ultimate pimp car. :lol:


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Reckon you'll need some lowering springs mate!









:twisted:  8)

Theres a big gap between the tyres and the metal! :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Lowering springs - on order. Its too high and TTE do some 30mm drop (as on Evo's MR2 long termer). Just need to work out if it'll get out of the works car park :?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Lowering springs - on order. Its too high and TTE do some 30mm drop (as on Evo's MR2 long termer). Just need to work out if it'll get out of the works car park :?


The dual exhaust system they had on it looks good too


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Good choice James.

What else were you considering and what made you choose the MR2 in the end?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Stu - Mx5 and Elise / VX220

Came down to the car is a daily driver and the Elise and VX220 were too raw. Has to sit outside too so that ruled out a leaky Elise.

Mx5 - love it, but the MR2 was better value and less about and a tad more fun to drive.

12hrs to go


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> 12hrs to go


We'll need photos straight away obviously!

Enjoy.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No piccies yet - been spending too much time driving it.

Great to drive - engine is so smooth but revs nicely (not too much as still running in). Bugger all room and its no TT inside, but down a twisty road with the roof down in the sunshine  

Thought i'd stopped enjoying driving but not anymore 

Very pleased indeed.

James.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Lowering springs - on order. Its too high and TTE do some 30mm drop (as on Evo's MR2 long termer). Just need to work out if it'll get out of the works car park :?


Those metal flaps on the exit to the car park made me take it very easy - I could almost feel them through the bodywork... :-(

John


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Those metal flaps on the exit to the car park made me take it very easy - I could almost feel them through the bodywork...


Ah yes - the daily delights of the UOS car parks. Add in Foreign students in shit boxes that can't drive, young female students who can't park, arsehole parking attendants and laughable security :?


----------

